# How do you make a custom twisty puzzle?



## cubar (Oct 12, 2013)

I am an aspiring puzzle designer so... how do you make a custom twisty puzzle?:confused:


----------



## tx789 (Oct 12, 2013)

you design it in a program like solidworks and 3d print it using shapeways


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 12, 2013)

Start with modding a 3x3, or a couple of 3x3s to understand more of the workings and all. Just begin 

Freecad is free and also a good program to learn with if you want to design from scratch.


----------

